# Ottawa/Gatineau area DIY meet



## bearberry (Apr 7, 2010)

Any DIYers who can make it to Canada's capital region next weekend (Jan 22 & 23) are welcome to attend the 2nd Ottawa/Gatineau area meet. Lots of good stuff on the schedule - not just speakers! Details at 

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clubs-events/176350-winter-diy-ottawa-meet-9.html#post2434179

 bearberry


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Bad link, repost.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Link fixed. Post #5 has most of the details.


----------



## bearberry (Apr 7, 2010)

My apologies for the bad link. Latest update was posted this morning, post 90:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clubs-events/176350-winter-diy-ottawa-meet-9.html#post2434179

bearberry


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm already gonna be there  its going to be an interesting day to say the least. I've got some new equipment to bring to this one, and *MAYBE* a new project. depends how far along it comes.


----------

